# Guys that want something for free



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

Has anyone else noticed the increase in the number of folks on craigslist and facebook marketplace that want to pick up your "unwanted snowblowers and lawn mowers" for free? What the heck is going on? I will BUY this equipment but these guys want it for free! They are destroying the market for us guys that want decent equipment cheap. I have even sunk to running fake ads on craigslist asking for good stuff for free. They don't seem to get the message. Have you guys run into the same sort of thing?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I see local flippers posting similar ads on my local facebook for-sale groups, and people are quick to offer them unwanted equipment that they would like to get rid of. What's the big deal? I see it as a win-win. People get their garage/shed space back, and the equipment is upcycled and kept out of the landfill.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would agree with db130. have you seen the pile of machines in the scrap piles? most places won't let you take stuff once it hits scrap pile even it if was super nice machine. some people don't want to be bothered selling stuff and finding someone to take it free whether it is a flipper or scrap guy is usually the easiest for them.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Part of the game. It's easier to call one guy who will take stuff for free, than creating a add, sorting through scammers, and tire KICKERS, to make a few dollars.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

sorry Elfiero, I have to agree with the others. It may affect you negatively, but that is how the "market" works. And I also agree that most people seem to just want the machine gone. 

tx


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Guess you aren't buying fast enough.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

crazzywolfie said:


> i would agree with db130. have you seen the pile of machines in the scrap piles? most places won't let you take stuff once it hits scrap pile even it if was super nice machine.


I'm lucky... At our town transfer station, there are dumpster trailers set into a recess at the edge of the apron so you can deposit scrap metal, etc. easily off the edge. Once it's in the dumpster, it's there for keeps, but there's an area at the edge of the apron where the good stuff is left for a day or two in case someone wants to rehab it. Just snagged some good Honda HR214 parts the other day.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

its a win-win around here. i run an ad like that once in awhile and have made out pretty good. got a free snowblower and sold it for 800. a free chipper, sold for 400 , a generator sold for 650. ( after repairing/servicing them ). That's just a small example. half the stuff is real junk but the other half is repairable. 

At our landfill I think they charge $25 for small engine equipment and then an extra $35 for haz-mat fee. so thats why its win-win.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

I see those posts on craigslist and fb marketplace all the time. I will give you two examples of what I saw. One is "I need a free backpack blower that is fixable". The other is "I can pick up your broken snow blower for free". It does sound like a SMARTA$$, or begging, but at least they are doing something that is constructive to the society to support themselves. The money that they earned will come back to support our economy.
That is how I think of it, but I do wish that they repair them right and offer them at reasonable prices. Not just a quick flip, or easy money. If I see a snow blower that have spots painted, I can't stop thinking that they came out of a junkyard. I saw seized engine and water flooded snow blower for sales for $50. I wondered who bought them and did they resell them to someone without telling him/her the hidden issues.
For you are me, we don't get those awesome deals. They are gone within minutes. Not jealous or anything. It is an interesting topic to talk about.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Soooo... Mr. seven post new friend Elfiero... here's an idea: Run an ad in your local paper/trader journal/internets. "We Pay for Junk Equipment". 867-5309, call any time.

And stop bawling. The early bird gets the worm. Always has been, always will be.

Steady on.

🍻


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Soooo... Mr. seven post new friend Elfiero... here's an idea: Run an ad in your local paper/trader journal/internets. "We Pay for Junk Equipment". 867-5309, call any time.
> 
> And stop bawling. The early bird gets the worm. Always has been, always will be.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to ask for "Jenny" when you call that number, just tell'em Tommy told you to call.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I never paid for any of my snowblowers, .... started with my fathers YardMan 7101 from like 1970? ... all mine were obtained for free, and in none working order. I went through them and got them running, upgraded, and finally had to sell some just for the room. I do it more as a hobby, and retain 4 still for myself.

Many for free just from word of mouth, or many transfer stations / landfills ....I thought of placing an ad to pick up for free, but I don't have the room to store them, and I will not put them outside like a junkyard, as I take pride in my property.

I used my neighbors old front tine tiller, and like it so much, that I bought a non working old Ariens for 25.00 on Craigslist, and did a ground up restoration, .. looks and runs great.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

anytime i put an ad up for free haulaway I get a ton of response. people are just too lazy anymore which is good for people like me.

it's just a throwaway society. if i told you guys what my best deal was you would never believe me. 

got a free blower last year. sold it for $1500 cash plus trade for 2 older blowers the guy couldnt start.

sold one for $950 the other for $900. ya. can do deals like this all day. I almost always advertise cash plus trade in for their old blower. only works once in awhile but when it does it is pretty good.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

"it's just a throwaway society " OHH how true. to me I saw it coming decades back with the coming of auto leasing, lease for 2 throw it way,


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I see there are some guys that think I should quit whining- no problem. The question remains, what is going to happen when the Russians and Somalis move into your area, and you call on a snowblower that looks like something you can make a couple bucks on, only to find it was snapped up 30 seconds after it was listed? How do you get after it, and buy it faster when it was gone 30 seconds after it was listed? Move? I guess the market has changed where I live in the twin cities.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

Elfiero said:


> I see there are some guys that think I should quit whining- no problem. The question remains, what is going to happen when the Russians and Somalis move into your area, and you call on a snowblower that looks like something you can make a couple bucks on, only to find it was snapped up 30 seconds after it was listed? How do you get after it, and buy it faster when it was gone 30 seconds after it was listed? Move? I guess the market has changed where I live in the twin cities.


We have no Russkies or Samallies in my neighborhood, it's still the blacks and the hillbillies that beat me! I guess I should be grateful, I hear those russkies are bad news.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Elfiero said:


> I see there are some guys that think I should quit whining- no problem. The question remains, what is going to happen when the Russians and Somalis move into your area, and you call on a snowblower that looks like something you can make a couple bucks on, only to find it was snapped up 30 seconds after it was listed? How do you get after it, and buy it faster when it was gone 30 seconds after it was listed? Move? I guess the market has changed where I live in the twin cities.


i could be wrong but you could be close to getting banned with some of those racist comments in your post.

as far as free snowblowers go most of the time they are snapped up quick. i was at someones address less than 30 minutes after posting a snowblower that they put to the curb for free and it was gone. maybe you might have to start stepping up and paying for the blowers you flip


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> The question remains, what is going to happen when the Russians and Somalis move into your area


If history teaches us anything, the answer is move. Or adapt, the choice is yours. 

You are talking to the wrong audience for the most part. Half the people here just did a google search for a problem with a blower they already own. The other half are motorheads that know that there are free blowers sitting in sheds and garages everywhere and all you have to do is network a bit to get them. We are also not likely to be interested in your flip.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> We have no Russkies or Samallies in my neighborhood, it's still the blacks and the hillbillies that beat me! I guess I should be grateful, I hear those russkies are bad news.


ya, if the russian mafia take over the used snowblower market we are screwed........


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> ya, if the russian mafia take over the used snowblower market we are screwed........


It is my understanding they are moving in to the scrap/junk/garbage market, in fact.
As we all know, this industry was typically the domain of the Italians during the past 50 years.
Notice how the former comment about russkies and others is framed as 'racist', yet the latter concerning Italians is considered 'off-hand fact', movies have been made about it.
To the point, my comment was a wry wink to those who we might view as getting to things faster than ourselves. There is always someone else to blame.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I watch a few street scrapers on youtube and it is amazing the stuff people put to the curb. Lots of mowers, pressure washers and the occasional lawn tractor. One guy picked up a newer model John Deere tractor that just needed a gas filter and fresh fuel to be resold for $800. People are to lazy to even drive to a donation center so other people could use what they discard and lessen the burden on landfills.
As a kid, I remember every neighborhood had shoe makers, bicycle repair, auto repair and fix it shops that repaired every thing from toasters to refrigerators. Getting older is a blessing but seeing the past disappear is very sad.
Thanks to all the flippers that keep the OLD iron going.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Rooskie said:


> It is my understanding they are moving in to the scrap/junk/garbage market, in fact.
> As we all know, this industry was typically the domain of the Italians during the past 50 years.
> Notice how the former comment about russkies and others is framed as 'racist', yet the latter concerning Italians is considered 'off-hand fact', movies have been made about it.
> To the point, my comment was a wry wink to those who we might view as getting to things faster than ourselves. There is always someone else to blame.


ive missed out on many deals cause i dont have a smart phone with alerts. sometimes a person will put a blower up for sale for X amount and then change the ad and raise the amount by double or triple because of the response.

" you don't have a smart phone???"

ive had people agree to my offer , then i drive an hour or so to them and then they say they got a better offer and ask me if i can match it.

I just shake my head and say I dont play that game. i feel like saying if I were 30 years younger......

i grew up where a handshake was all you needed.

people these days. you can see why i love people so much.wish we could just deal with dogs.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Grunt said:


> I watch a few street scrapers on youtube and it is amazing the stuff people put to the curb. Lots of mowers, pressure washers and the occasional lawn tractor. One guy picked up a newer model John Deere tractor that just needed a gas filter and fresh fuel to be resold for $800. People are to lazy to even drive to a donation center so other people could use what they discard and lessen the burden on landfills.
> As a kid, I remember every neighborhood had shoe makers, bicycle repair, auto repair and fix it shops that repaired every thing from toasters to refrigerators. Getting older is a blessing but seeing the past disappear is very sad.
> Thanks to all the flippers that keep the OLD iron going.


what i love is the emails and messages that come out of the clear blue sky asking me if i want something. a guy gave me a Honda trimmer for free. all it needed was a carb. i think it was 11 bucks on ebay. sold for 225. 

i have found equipment just left in my driveway. haha. sometimes that pisses me off but most times I will use them for parts, fix and/or sell or use them for trade. a couple times I will load up the real junk and take it to a busy intersection with a free sign on it. someone always takes them. 

had one lady offer to pay me to take an old blower away. it ran . just needed a service. told her that but she had bought a brand new one. couldnt take her money but took the blower. gonna be an easy flip .


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes, My reply was a bit of a vent, but the question also remains- I have alerts, on my smart phone AND I call on these listings within 1 minute of when the listing goes up, and the blower, or lawn mower is already gone. What am I supposed to do to have a shot at these? Yes, I understand that most of the people here are retired or have made a life out of living off the rejects of working folks, but what is the way around this and how do I beat these folks to the deals?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Elfiero said:


> Yes, My reply was a bit of a vent, but the question also remains- I have alerts, on my smart phone AND I call on these listings within 1 minute of when the listing goes up, and the blower, or lawn mower is already gone. What am I supposed to do to have a shot at these? Yes, I understand that most of the people here are retired or have made a life out of living off the rejects of working folks, but what is the way around this and how do I beat these folks to the deals?


I guess you are SOL.

SPYCH


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Elfiero said:


> Yes, My reply was a bit of a vent, but the question also remains- I have alerts, on my smart phone AND I call on these listings within 1 minute of when the listing goes up, and the blower, or lawn mower is already gone. What am I supposed to do to have a shot at these? Yes, I understand that most of the people here are retired or have made a life out of living off the rejects of working folks, but what is the way around this and how do I beat these folks to the deals?


I have a few suggestions. Take it with a grain of salt as I never attempted them, but you can try it out and let us know how it pans out.

1. Wait until you retire, then you can have all the time in the world scoping out postings of people getting rid of stuff. Set up a network of computers. Crack into the server, and delay people's post from becoming visible for at least 30 minutes. Time and mobility is the essence. You now have the upper hand of scooting across town and grabbing that prized throwaway. It may help to bribe the admins, keep them fat and happy, and you can do whatever you want.

2. Start an infomercial on how to get a leg up in grabbing throwaways and flipping it. The secret is to keep the audience interested and enamored by the fancy cars and house you have in the background. Also, having beautiful women surrounding you helps too. Rent everything, including the beautiful woman. Convince the average Joe that they can do it if they put their mind to it. Rake in the cash from the infomercial. If they come after you, quickly move to an island with no extradition.

3. Watch someone else's infomercial and apply what you learned. If it doesn't work, demand your money back or go after that Rich Joe.

4. Take up an apprenticeship with one of these successful fixer / flippers. Learn the inside tricks and tips. Don't screw up. Don't borrow tools, bring your own. Keep the pizza warm and the beer cold. When they retire, hopefully they pass their empire to you.

_***This was intended for entertainment purposes only. No actual bribery or hacking occurred. No crimes were actually committed.*_


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

I think you ought have a paid seminar on snowblower purchasing.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

RIT333 said:


> I think you ought have a paid seminar on snowblower purchasing.


I already suggested placing an ad for free haulaway of old/broken small engine equipment. you dont have to take everything offered. 

Facebook is excellent for this . Craigslist also. Plus after you have been posting ads for awhile people remember you and pass your name around.

without advertising I have received 18 free snowblowers in the last year. about half parts machines . the other half fixable to sell. lots a pizza and beer money there bubba.

hustle hustle hustle.......nobody gives you anything for nothing if you know what I mean. 

some people sound like my dumb kids and their generation. want everything handed to them. I'm gonna spend my millions on blow, alcohol , and hoes before I die. Nothing left to my kids.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

This group already has a couple very successful flippers who keep a VERY LOW profile for obvious reasons. Not gonna mention why.

I'm not one of them. Just a amatuer compared to these pros. They know who they are. maybe someday they will write one of those kindle books for amazon. after they retire.

it's dumb to expose too many tricks of the trade. enough competition as it is.


----------



## tkrotchko (Jan 5, 2011)

Elfiero said:


> I will BUY this equipment but these guys want it for free! They are destroying the market for us guys that want decent equipment cheap.


Actually doesn't it do the opposite? If you ran an ad that said "_I will pick up your old equipment and pay you $50"_, seems like you'd get lots of equipment for $50.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

There's a guy on CL by me who is only interested in free GARDEN tractors. Not light duty lawn tractors or riding mowers, but HD garden tractors. So now he is being picky about it and only wants the more valuable units for free. 

Its kinda like posting an ad that says "I Take Away Your Two Stage Track Drive Honda Blowers For Free"



.


----------



## TheLastViking (Sep 10, 2017)

Yeah, just like the people who advertise “free firewood” to get a hazard tree taken down for free.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> SPYCH


I finally figured out what you meant.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tdipaul said:


> There's a guy on CL by me who is only interested in free GARDEN tractors. Not light duty lawn tractors or riding mowers, but HD garden tractors. So now he is being picky about it and only wants the more valuable units for free.
> .


Reminds me of incident a few years ago. I gave a beggar on the street a $5 bill. He got angry at me because I didn't give him the other $10 that was left in my wallet. I calmly said to him that the $10 was for my cab ride home. I also said that he could give me a ride home, I would gladly pay him $8 plus $2 dollars in tip. I never ridden in a Cadillac Escalade before.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

TheLastViking said:


> Yeah, just like the people who advertise “free firewood” to get a hazard tree taken down for free.


hahaha i don't see any smart people doing that or taking someone up on that offer. lots of video's on youtube of stuff like that going wrong. you definitely want to make sure someone is insured when dealing with hazard tree's or you risk property damage that insurance wont pay for. 

like the old saying goes. if you can't beat them then join them. post ads looking for free machines. you have to finger f*** your phone all day to get the good deals or free machines that people post but if you advertise looking for free machine you will likely get a lot of people take you up on it. if i had the space to store machines i would run ads looking for free machines also but limited space wise so i am a bit pickier about what i drag home.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

RIT333 said:


> I think you ought have a paid seminar on snowblower purchasing.


I'm working on the script, securing a boat and getaway island, renting beautiful house with a workshop, ...
Anyone got free snowblowers and reliable boat to donate? Due to covid, personal leisure craft are much more safer method of travel.

ISO beautiful models willing to pretend at minimum wage. 25-35 YO only. Speaking skills not required.


----------



## Lat45Snow (Nov 7, 2020)

Read through it all and totally get the annoyance and totally don't agree with the borderline (barely borderline. Calling a group of people by a name that you specifically mean to be derogatory is essentially racist) racist stuff.

It never never *NEVER *hurts to post to local FB groups or befriending neighbors and make friends wherever you can. Being open to other people moving into your community can help with that . Sometimes that's done through offering up whatever you can for free or cheap. I know whenever I've wanted some field stones or free wood all I've had to do is ask, and I've even made some friends doing it.

Horse rancher doesn't want their horse ****? Well I'll come take it for free  - I own a tree farm and am also repairing prairie soil all.over my property. And you know what that person's friend told them after their husband died? "You know, you could sell that" and her response was "yeah, but I got a guy who will come take it for free and I don't want to put ads up and deal with dozens of people showing up to come take it one truckload at a time " which basically holds true to what others are saying: she'll take no money over cash knowing that she only has to deal with me and she knows me. I even get to bring my kids to see and feed the horses.

It sucks to miss out, but sometimes it just takes persistence, luck and eventually building those relationships so you don't even need to ask for the stuff

I don't even advertise my tree farm because my clientele are banging at my door to buy my stuff a year in advance and that's because I built those relationships. I don't even have enough stock to keep them all happy


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm really just an eccentric millionaire that likes to play the game. came up the hardway and worked hard all my life. the book that most influenced me was "The Greatest Salesman on Earth" and other books like that. If you ever read those books then you know how I managed money.

I like to stay busy and I enjoy this hobby of buying , fixing , and selling. It's great fun. And it IS a game and you have to be good at it. It doesnt happen OVERNIGHT. Just like wealth. It doesnt happen overnight.

95% of people on earth are NOT willing nor have the discipline to succeed at the game of wealth or the game that we play. flipping as some call it. sounds like a nasty word to me.

I call it a game and love playing it. The advice has been given......Like they say "You can lead a horse to water but....."


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

The large majority of people here want information and instruction for free. 

Very few step up and become Premium Members and pay for the same thing. 

Just sayin'


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

TheLastViking said:


> Yeah, just like the people who advertise “free firewood” to get a hazard tree taken down for free.


i had one call sunday asking the very same , house was next to where we cleared a lot to put up a 24x40 modular . "if you take it down you can have the wood, by the way it's oak" it's leaning over the house and deck, power line in the way crane only job. came down on it's own with bad rain and wind early tuesday am, right unto the house going though the roof . 

i've seen a few free snow blowers around left out by the house flippers fixing up foreclosures, mostly very old mtd or craftsman with very small locked up engines, not worth more than junk metal . leave them where they sit


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Elfiero said:


> Yes, My reply was a bit of a vent, but the question also remains- I have alerts, on my smart phone AND I call on these listings within 1 minute of when the listing goes up, and the blower, or lawn mower is already gone. What am I supposed to do to have a shot at these? Yes, I understand that most of the people here are retired or have made a life out of living off the rejects of working folks, but what is the way around this and how do I beat these folks to the deals?



I operate a small engine repair shop, and having an inventory of used spare parts is a plus. 
How did I get this inventory?
I had a plan, and followed it. The year before I started up, I posted one of those "I'll take it for free, Cash paid for some" ads. I collected snow blowers, lawn mowers and a few rototillers.
Financed part of my start up costs by "flipping" machines I repaired/rebuilt. 
I make a point of stating "I recycle old, used and broken equipment. 
This past summer, I was called and asked if I wanted lots of equipment. Some people even just showed up at my shop.
I am honest up front, I tell people I sell the parts, and rebuild some of them..and these same people who donated a machine to me will tell their friends that I have used parts and equipment.
A win/win.
Seen several other guys stepping up and doing the same thing, in fact I "sold" some of my older parts lawn tractors to a couple of guys this past summer. 
The other local small engine shops and rental shop all refer people to me for parts, and also send their customers here when a customer asks where to dispose of machines.

First rule of thumb, "The early bird gets the worm".
Second Rule "Whining about what others do isn't going to help, nor is blasting different ethnic groups..people talk, and your reputation is very important."
Third Rule "Learn how to work for your goal." Times have changed, far more people all competing for that buck..

My advice, get creative, realize the days of "easy come, sell for big bucks" may be gone, learn how to barter with people, learn how to haggle, and learn how to say no.

Take some time, even over coffee and "tears" and make a plan, look at the options..learn how to play the game better. Athletes practice every day, retaining is part of every workplace. 

I figure in my market there is going to be an increase in re-sale values of many lawn and garden and snow blowers. Why, because some guys are beginning to think their junque is worth something..what I paid $10 for last year guys want $100 for this year.
Production shortages and parts shortages are currently the "norm"..now YOU need to figure out how your going to deal with it..whining in a forum isn't going to do it for you, and while I shared a couple of my secrets, your going to have to wait for my book to pay for more advice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

captchas said:


> i had one call sunday asking the very same , house was next to where we cleared a lot to put up a 24x40 modular . "if you take it down you can have the wood, by the way it's oak" it's leaning over the house and deck, power line in the way crane only job. came down on it's own with bad rain and wind early tuesday am, right unto the house going though the roof .
> 
> i've seen a few free snow blowers around left out by the house flippers fixing up foreclosures, mostly very old mtd or craftsman with very small locked up engines, not worth more than junk metal . leave them where they sit


i get offered a LOT of junk. people are just trying to save on dump fees. I turn them down saying I have plenty of those or dont need the parts etc. Maybe they get mad after I leave. I ask for pictures before I go pick up. You learn what to take or what to leave or you'll go broke with the real junk. 

what really breaks my heart is all the great equipment that goes to the landfill. stuff that only needs a carb cleanout or just a little work. the landfill wont let me take anything out. it's criminal. 

there is so much waste in this country.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

3vanman said:


> I operate a small engine repair shop, and having an inventory of used spare parts is a plus.
> How did I get this inventory?
> I had a plan, and followed it. The year before I started up, I posted one of those "I'll take it for free, Cash paid for some" ads. I collected snow blowers, lawn mowers and a few rototillers.
> Financed part of my start up costs by "flipping" machines I repaired/rebuilt.
> ...


I'd buy that book.always wanting to learn more.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I'd buy that book.always wanting to learn more.


68 year young I am, and still learning..lots of younger, older and same age group as me out their with vast knowledge to share..some good, some bad, and some..well a guy's gotta learn


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> I'm really just an eccentric millionaire that likes to play the game. came up the hardway and worked hard all my life. the book that most influenced me was "The Greatest Salesman on Earth" and other books like that. If you ever read those books then you know how I managed money.


actually there are some people who do continue to work even tho they are millionaires. the 1 local scrap guy is a millionaire and he continues to collect scrap. he is a good guy. he was a hard working good guy before he won the money and continued to work even after he won the money. when people need to get rid of scrap he is usually the 1st person people recommend just because he has built up a great reputation. 








‘I was shaking’: Orangeville residents collect $20.4M lottery win following three-month wait


The wait for Orangeville’s $20.4-million winning lottery-ticket holders is finally over.




www.orangeville.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

3vanman said:


> 68 year young I am, and still learning..lots of younger, older and same age group as me out their with vast knowledge to share..some good, some bad, and some..well a guy's gotta learn


your not alone being in that age bracket. 73 here, a few others are close to there also 

a old Amish saying goes "we go old to soon, smart to late" .


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

crazzywolfie said:


> actually there are some people who do continue to work even tho they are millionaires. the 1 local scrap guy is a millionaire and he continues to collect scrap. he is a good guy. he was a hard working good guy before he won the money and continued to work even after he won the money. when people need to get rid of scrap he is usually the 1st person people recommend just because he has built up a great reputation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't let my wife know.......


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Every 2 years where I live the county has a curb side clean up so that's when all the good stuff comes out and you have to be quick and need a trailer. This year as my wife and I were walking in the nice spring weather I noticed a couple of gals putting a snow blower on the curb. It was an Airens Compact 24 and looks like brand new, did not ask what was wrong with it I just asked if she would hold it for me, she did. We came back later with a piano dolly that I put the blower on, strapped it down and off I went and pushed it 8 blocks home LOL. I was not letting a machine like this go to the scrappers. Needed a new carb and an oil change. Runs fantastic. Picking up a blower on Fri. for $56 that needs the carb sealed up, that one is like new also.


----------

